# Pax promises tip and goes back on his word.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

So I get a trip 52 miles into Connecticut from Manhattan. When I start the trip on the app, the pax sees my gloomy facial expression when I see the location. He asks if. I will still take him and promises me a 20 if I take him all the way with his lady friend. I say fine. 20 will cover part of the dead miles back, Im thinking. We arrive an hour later or so and I help him with his luggage in the trunk. Dude says thanks and starts to walk away. I say "what about the 20 dollars"? Guy plays dumb and says I will tip you on the app because I don't have cash. I tell him Uber has no in app tipping. He says "well, tough luck,kid" in a sarcastic voice that implies he knew he couldn't tip through the app. I yell "**** you " and drive off. 1 star. Lesson learned. Collect on promises before the trip starts. Pax will try to play you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I get a trip 52 miles into Connecticut from Manhattan. When I start the trip on the app, the pax sees my gloomy facial expression when I see the location. He asks if. I will still take him and promises me a 20 if I take him all the way with his lady friend. I say fine. 20 will cover part of the dead miles back, Im thinking. We arrive an hour later or so and I help him with his luggage in the trunk. Dude says thanks and starts to walk away. I say "what about the 20 dollars"? Guy plays dumb and says I will tip you on the app because I don't have cash. I tell him Uber has no in app tipping. He says "well, tough luck,kid" in a sarcastic voice that implies he knew he couldn't tip through the app. I yell "&%[email protected]!* you " and drive off. 1 star. Lesson learned. Collect on promises before the trip starts. Pax will try to play you.


Sorry about that. If it helps, you are in good company. About 1.3 million of us have experienced the same thing.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Wow, what a cold pax. I hope he had a low rating.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I get a trip 52 miles into Connecticut from Manhattan. When I start the trip on the app, the pax sees my gloomy facial expression when I see the location. He asks if. I will still take him and promises me a 20 if I take him all the way with his lady friend. I say fine. 20 will cover part of the dead miles back, Im thinking. We arrive an hour later or so and I help him with his luggage in the trunk. Dude says thanks and starts to walk away. I say "what about the 20 dollars"? Guy plays dumb and says I will tip you on the app because I don't have cash. I tell him Uber has no in app tipping. He says "well, tough luck,kid" in a sarcastic voice that implies he knew he couldn't tip through the app. I yell "&%[email protected]!* you " and drive off. 1 star. Lesson learned. Collect on promises before the trip starts. Pax will try to play you.


Don't worry now his hooker knows she's not getting tipped either.

and you really can't ask for a tip up front, it's not required. Don't worry about him Karma will get him and he will lose $200 soon. Hopefully the hooker robbed him.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

You got played like a guitar!! LMAO 
You shouldn't have canceled the trip either, just keep driving and collect your money


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Well now you learned... tip upfront...


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Come back in two weeks to where he lives and slash his tires


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> So I get a trip 52 miles into Connecticut from Manhattan. When I start the trip on the app, the pax sees my gloomy facial expression when I see the location. He asks if. I will still take him and promises me a 20 if I take him all the way with his lady friend. I say fine. 20 will cover part of the dead miles back, Im thinking. We arrive an hour later or so and I help him with his luggage in the trunk. Dude says thanks and starts to walk away. I say "what about the 20 dollars"? Guy plays dumb and says I will tip you on the app because I don't have cash. I tell him Uber has no in app tipping. He says "well, tough luck,kid" in a sarcastic voice that implies he knew he couldn't tip through the app. I yell "&%[email protected]!* you " and drive off. 1 star. Lesson learned. Collect on promises before the trip starts. Pax will try to play you.


Request Uber to have the rider pay a return trip fee.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

DocT said:


> Request Uber to have the rider pay a return trip fee.


Yeah right... And while you are at it, ask for a car wash fee as well


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DocT said:


> Request Uber to have the rider pay a return trip fee.


If Uber added a return trip fee when the destination brought the rider to an area the driver cannot ping new riders, that would certainly encourage drivers to take such trips. Driving in Tahoe sucks. Every trip starts in NV and ends in CA.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Happened to me also, told me they would tip me on the app, then when I said they couldn't they just walked out. next time I'm offered a tip for going the extra mile, I'm going to ask for it up front.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

rbort said:


> Happened to me also, told me they would tip me on the app, then when I said they couldn't they just walked out. next time I'm offered a tip for going the extra mile, I'm going to ask for it up front.
> 
> -=>Raja.


That;s how you have to do it when dealing with lying dirtbags. Don't do people favors, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

One of the oldest gags in the taxi biz.

"Dude, I need to blah, blah and blah then blah, blah blah. Don't worry, I take care of you."

No, they won't.

Another chestnut: Fare is $4.70. "All I have is a $5 bill and a $100 bill. Catch you next time."


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

Today's scenario. I need to go somewhere on the way home to pickup a couple of things from a store, I'll only be 5 minutes. OK maam, no problem. I take her there, wait outside while she goes in, when back I take her home. Thank you very much, I say no problem I love taking care of my customers, any tips I forgot exactly how I worded it nicely, and she says I'd love to tip you but I don't have any cash. I said I have a card reader if you want to use a credit card, sorry I don't have any cash and she walked out. NICE eh? Good deeds DO go punished.

-=>Raja.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Cheap cheap pax... I also deliver for dominos... I hate when ppl order $50 dollars worth of pizza and they don't tip!! Or those customer that cry that pizza is getting expensive which is why they don't tip. Once I get in my car I curse how cheap ppl are.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Cheap cheap pax... I also deliver for dominos... I hate when ppl order $50 dollars worth of pizza and they don't tip!! Or those customer that cry that pizza is getting expensive which is why they don't tip. Once I get in my car I curse how cheap ppl are.


Don't wait till you get to the car


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Don't wait till you get to the car


.

Hahaha there is good days and bad days delivering for dominos. Sometimes I make $100 on tips in day sometimes barely $25... i have a full time job at college as well. So most deliver drivers at my dominos knows that I will quit dominos after I curse out a non tippers. It's the worse when you are giving a delivering and you know that person does not tip because you been there before. there is also those extreme cheap people who will give you $20 on a $19.97 bill and ask for the 3 pennies change.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The three lies of taxi customers.

1. I'll take care of you (rolls eyes)
2. I'll just be 5 minutes (Meters running sir)
3. My child doesn't need a carseat


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Cheap cheap pax... I also deliver for dominos... I hate when ppl order $50 dollars worth of pizza and they don't tip!! Or those customer that cry that pizza is getting expensive which is why they don't tip. Once I get in my car I curse how cheap ppl are.


The good news is people trend to order from the same place, as I'm sure you've noticed.

Not that I'd advocate messing with someone's food but....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Hahahaha i tend to sometimes forget their sauce request oooppsss ... one lady in particular cause she never tips and ask for the exact change back.... she is my particular target of losing it when I quit dominos


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Hahahaha i tend to sometimes forget their sauce request oooppsss ... one lady in particular cause she never tips and ask for the exact change back.... she is my particular target of losing it when I quit dominos


When you quit, make her delivery the last. Throw the pizza in her face and quit.


----------

